# Overnight tuna/sword trip



## Perdido (Oct 4, 2007)

Good morning all...I'm putting an overnight trip together for 8 and we want to fish for tuna and swords as well as troll for billfish. I would like to leave from Orange Beach and need help on the best time of year and a good charter boat. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks, Perdido


----------



## M L (Nov 16, 2007)

Captain Johnny Greene, boat - Intimidator. He can handle a party of 8 and is a first class guy. October


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I prefer June. The weather is more reliable. June, July, Sept are the best 3 in my mind. Augustseems the least reliable time to go. If you can catch the weather right October would be awesome. Most any of the Orange Beach Resmondos will run a good trip.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Magic236 (5/6/2008)* Most any of the Orange Beach Resmondos will run a good trip.


Intimidator, Sea Reaper III, Sea Hunter, Sea Spray, Necessity, etc. etc.

If you want REAL tuna though (not blackfin) you need to tell the captain though; most customers are perfectly content catchin blackfin on 4/0s and diamond jigs all night long and that is fine if that's what you want. But if one rig is loaded with blackfin and you want yellowin, it's tough cookies unless youconfirm withthe captain before you arrive at the rigs; otherwise, you'll be stuck catchin blackies all night long.


----------



## TARPON01 (Apr 22, 2008)

I went with Captain Johnny Greene on the Intimidator last April with some friends and caught a ton of Wahoo, Yellowfin, and blackfin, He has a first class operation. Proof is in the attached picture <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblFullMessage></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## hookmeup (Oct 7, 2007)

Bill Staff on the Sea Spray wont let you down thats who I would choose. Go with what bluehoo said those are all good boats from orange beach. Bill Staff- 7472478


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

I second the SEASPRAY neighbor went out with him this year and caught 160lber yellowfin. That boat has a 23' beam!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very sweat boat, especially if things get rough.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

For that many people, all of the above boats mentioned run a first class operation. Make sure to know your budget, none of them are cheap. Be prepared to spend around 6k for any of them. If I had to recomend just one for that type of fishing, I would probably say Bill Staff on the Sea Spray. Good luck.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

it's a little up from 6grand now...fuel is eating those guys up


----------



## Ben (Jan 25, 2008)

I agree with above posts on SeaSpray. Capt Bill will put you on the fish. Mates are helpful and nice. Top notch operation.

Ben


----------



## Perdido (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks to all for their great information! Perdido


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

My pick would be Capt. Johnny Greene onboard the "Intimidator"! As stated most all the OB Resmondo's run a 1st rate operation! But I've been fishing with Johnny for a long time now & he & his crew have never disapointed us yet! He also has one of the best 1st Mates in the business in Reuben Ware! Just be very specific about your preferences, but be prepared to be flexible if the weather or your chosen species do not cooperate!


----------

